# Nor-Cal Presbytery (PCA)



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

Brothers,

I wanted to ask for prayer for the Nor-Cal Presbytery of the PCA. There have been troubles in the Presbytery for a long time, but some issues have come to light that I think will help to get us on the right track, if dealt with biblically. Would you consider:

1. Praying for our presbytery at this time of trouble

2. Recommending our presbytery to strong, conservative candidates for the ministry? I know we have one church open, in Hawaii, and we may have more. We need help in reforming the presbytery.


No more details will be provided, other than that we need your prayers.

Sincerely,


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## TimV (Dec 12, 2008)

> and that the major church in NY has planted some very liberal churches in our Presbytery.



And some of the churches that church planted were Pentecostal and Catholic, contra the BCO.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys,

This kind of posting in a public internet forum is completely counterproductive. I would suggest that you delete your own posts. (That is, everything after the OP)


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 13, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Guys,
> 
> This kind of posting in a public internet forum is completely counterproductive. I would suggest that you delete your own posts. (That is, everything after the OP)



Rev. Greco,

I have amended and deleted as I believe appropriate; thanks for the suggestion.

Cheers,

Adam


----------

